# Flavor chasing 101



## kimbo (16/3/16)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2016/03/flavour-chasing.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

A lot can be said for a slow ramp-up on your coils. I do very heavy builds and fire them at low-ish wattage. 

As the coils ramp up you get your various flavours vaporising as the coils hit the temp they vape at.

I find it to be an intense and full bodied experience. Not cloudy. TASTY.


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/3/16)

Very good right up

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

